# What do you feed your dog?



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

We feed ours nothing but Purina.
We switch up from Puppy Chow, Beneful, Little Bites.

I've tried all the expensive products but being that we have to cut back on expenses this dog food seems to work for us.
I have 5 dogs. 2 Dachshunds, German Shepherd, Lab Cross, Boston Terrier.
All have been in a post on here from a time or two.
Its true German Shepherds are picky about the food they eat. I know mine sure has. Purina seems to be the only product that keeps weight on her.
I don't want to come across as a commercial here and I'm not advertising either. I just want to share what I've been feeding my critters.

Oops I cut her ears off.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Our 14-1/2 year old beagle and 8 year old dalmation eat Science Diet Advanced Protection® Senior 7+. We feed them in morning and evenings. dalmation gets 2 full cups a day and beagle - much to his dismay gets 1 full cup per day. 

Keeping weight down on your dogs is one key to good long life health. Vet likes to see a little rear rib detail. These same folks make a large breed food: Mature Adult 5+ Large Breed

Ingredients

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Brewers Rice, Soybean Mill Run, Flaxseed, Soybean Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dried Egg Product, Dried Carrots, Dried Spinach, Dried Grape Pomace, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Citrus Pulp, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Oat Fiber, L-Lysine, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Iodized Salt, Calcium Carbonate, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, L-Arginine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Alpha-Lipoic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I been going with ProPlan Canned on the doxie..Worked for 15 years each on her two predecessors..and you BETTER NOT get between her and the bowl when it's feeding time. LOL.. Quarter can in the AM and quarter can in the PM..They all loved it..

Read where you should be able to feel their ribs, but not see them....and, you should be able to see some 'hips' down towards the rear end....


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*dog food*

i feed my dogs neighborhood cats. other than the fur they like em.

RH


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Corn meal, wheat protein, other cerials, bone meal, suit, tallow, all the parts of a chicken that don't make it to the super market, all kinds of vegetable matter, All kinds of protein including whale and porpose meat in some locations..

*READ* the label of ingredients on the bag, you might be surprised.. 
FlakMans is a good example, there is a lot of variety. Basically nothing a dog in the wild would eat..


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

We feed Nutro Max to our lab. She is almost 6, weighs abotu 60lbs. She gets 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 cups in the evening.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Bil Jac*

Thats the only thing they will eat. Besides cat food.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I second Bil-Jac. Its wonderful but not sold everywhere.
We've used this and the dogs are satisified with it. 
I will back up this brand 100%.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

we feed our dog a little bit of everything....she hates dog food....we have tried them all from cheapo to expensive as well as canned and bagged...she only wants what we have..hey she is one of the kids too so we oblige..she is 7 people years and in perfect health....half lab and half cocker....2nd best dog i have ever had...well she came with the wife but she was only about 2 mnths old when we met...looks just like a mini lab....

brian


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Midget likes Bologna, about two thick slices a day. She may eat one bowl of Iams once a week. Every once in awhile Chicken Vienna Sausage. Today she got excited and accidentally ate the plastic rind. She is a lean fishing, swimming, surfing machine.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Sadie gets Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult dog food during most of the year. During hunting season she gets Nutro High Energy dog to replace the calories burnt during a hunt. 

Late,
Cox


----------

